# Tearing eyes and slight itches on 9 week old puppy?



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Sounds like maybe allergies? Im not sure but someone will know how they can help you! Welcome to the forum by the way. My 8 week old puppy is also on Eagle Pack.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

My Fergus was like that for a while. I mentioned it to the vet and he said it could be a flea allergy. Well, he didn't have fleas. Personally, I think it may just be a little itchy under that fuzzy coat! And sometimes I thought Fergus might just do it because he could - puppies do a lot of things for that reason. Anyway, he doesn't really do it anymore and he's 19 weeks.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It is most likely normal puppy stuff, especially the biting at his leg, unless it is constant. When it is very cold out, it can get really dry in the house and that can cause itchies.

The thing that worries me about the teary eyes is the possibility of entropion, where the lower eyelid (most commonly) rolls inward. This puts the hairs below his eye right in contact with his eye. If it is entropion, this needs to be seen by a vet ASAP. With entropion, you can take your finger, place it right underneath his eye, gently pull downward and unroll the eyelid.

If he was on wood shavings, especially cedar, the oil in the shavings can cause itching and also eye tearing.

Itching and tearing can indicate allergies but he is awfully young for allergies to start.

Coccidia is not that uncommon and as long as it is being treated for, should not present a big issue.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

aquayonex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I now am the proud owner of a 9 week old golden named Atticus. Since I am new to Golden's, I am trying to learn more about the breed and any specific breed conditions. (i.e. I've heard about allergies.) I have noticed that his eyes tend to water and get a little crusty. It's not a major issue but I was just wondering... He also seems to be a little itchy. It's not like he spends all day itching but occasionally he'll bite at his leg and such... I know it's not flees because we just got him home, don't have any other animals and it's nearly 2 degrees here (in Maine.) This could all just be normal dog stuff, but I thought I'd throw it out there.
> 
> ...


Wow, he sounds *exactly* like my Sunny when she was that age! She had the runny eyes, well, just watery, and I knew about goldens and allergies and was so worried I'd gotten one that would end up with these horrific allergies! And she was always itchy! But at her first vist with my vet, I was reassured that that is what puppies do! She said it is the primary question of new puppy owners (can't remember if it was all pups, or goldens in particular) and that it usually just goes away. Thankfully, it did! And Sunny was on Albon, also, which she handled just fine and everything cleared up quickly. She also was a chicken and rice pup! (and still is. It works so I'm staying away from lamb or duck so that if in fact she eventually develops a problem with chicken or rice, I'll have a new food to try)

Good luck and one more thing.... *PICTURES PLEASE!!!

*And Welcome!!!:wavey: You've come to the right place to learn all you need to know about starting with a pup of the most wonderful (albeit hairy!) breed in the world!!_**_


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wecome aboard!
Another Mainer here.... 

I dont know about your home, but it is so dry in our house...static shocks everywhere..
Could be just dry skin itchies that may pass on their own when the humidity increases....


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Get a humidifier in the house. My pup was doing some scratching and at her last vet visit the vet used the flea comb. there were no fleas, but lots of dry skin. She recommended a humidifier and after 4-5 days, she quit scratching.

Welcome to the forums and enjoy your new puppy. share some pictures please.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> If he was on wood shavings, especially cedar, the oil in the shavings can cause itching and also eye tearing.


Interesting! I didn't know that! See what I mean about this being a great place to learn new things? 

Sunny's litter did have shavings in the x-pen when they were outside, but I think it was pine. Could that do the same thing? And they were in an area with a lot of pine trees. She had a bath before I brought her home, but she still had one or two sap drops stuck to her! And of course we have a lot of white pines here, too!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Pine is supposed to be better than cedar. FWIW, I always used cedar with my puppies and never had an issue, but I know that other breeders have.


----------



## aquayonex (Jan 20, 2008)

Great! Thanks for the help everyone!! I was thinking about switching his food from Eagle Pack Holistic to Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken. It seems as though it's a little better quality (without the beet pulp.) He also looooves the taste. I have been using pieces of kibble from the sample pack in place of treats. He doesn't get nearly as excited as he does with the Wellness.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Pine is supposed to be better than cedar. FWIW, I always used cedar with my puppies and never had an issue, but I know that other breeders have.


Your pups must've smelled like little hamsters!! I LOVE that smell on soft fluffy fur!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Sunny Delight said:


> Your pups must've smelled like little hamsters!! I LOVE that smell on soft fluffy fur!!


I know-me too Maybe it was all the hamsters I had growing up!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

aquayonex said:


> Great! Thanks for the help everyone!! I was thinking about switching his food from Eagle Pack Holistic to Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken. It seems as though it's a little better quality (without the beet pulp.) He also looooves the taste. I have been using pieces of kibble from the sample pack in place of treats. He doesn't get nearly as excited as he does with the Wellness.


What a cutie-and he has a DUCK!


----------



## jm2319 (Dec 14, 2007)

Atticus is an adorable little pup! Cute picture! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and Atticus is a cute duck. Love him with his duck. They really seem to love them. I think the itching is probably from the dry air. My sister had a golden and in the winter he had itchy skin and after she got a humidifier he stoped itching in the winter. 
Cant wait to watch this boy grow up. He is adorable. This place is great for learning new things. I have learned tons since I joined.


----------



## aquayonex (Jan 20, 2008)

I've noticed in the past few days that the hair and skin on the top of tail has really dry and course. Is this normally a dry area on the golden? It feels totally different than his puppy fur which is light and fluffy.


----------

